# Martial Arts and Funding



## GBlues (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is my question has anyone ever tried and successfully gotten a grant to fund there martial arts education? Has anyone ever thought of trying to do it? If so and you were successful how did you go about getting the funding for your martial arts training? Was there a website that you went to, or did you just do alot of searching? If you tried but could get no one to give you one, what do you believe the reason was? Also everyone knows that you can get a grant to go to college, and at some colleges they offer martial arts training. So let's leave those comments out, as I would lik this to refer only to martial arts training, not anything else. Thank you for reading and interested to hear everyone's comments. Thanks.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 30, 2008)

It might be possible, but you are going to have to do the bulk of the research in order to make it work for you.  If you are serious about having others pay for your martial training, I'd advise you to enlist.  You'll get plenty of SD skills and you'll open up opportunities to assess MA options for training purposes.

Other then the military, I don't see a lot of other options for you.  Again, its all a matter of your own research.


----------



## GBlues (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah not to interested in the military thing. Been there done that moved on. Thanks for the comment though appreciate your input.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea GBlues however unfortunately I don't see it happening with grants aside from those used in martial arts courses taught out of the colleges.

Depending on your beliefs, you could look at sponsorship. I had a buddy who was given free BJJ training at a local MMA gym given he fought in sponsored fights and represented the gym.

Aside from government grants, you might be able to walk into a dojo or studio and present a similar offer. That you will represent the school in exchange for training. It really comes down to your values and whats important to you.

Let us know if you find something.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2008)

I put this up on a thread in the MMA section but thought it might be an idea for here. the university is offering full scholarships for MMA students. I don't know much about it other the info came form an American serviceman who is also a pro MMA fighter.

http://www.gladiatorchallenge.com/news.asp?ID=57


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 1, 2008)

May I ask in this thread also if anyone has gotten grants to help then open or keep a school open


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 1, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> May I ask in this thread also if anyone has gotten grants to help then open or keep a school open


 
We got a city grant to help get potential teenager from joining gangs. They awarded us 18,000 for a year program that involved 75 at risk youth. They had there own classes and was a blast to have around. This was a couple of years ago we still have seven of those people still with us and they have turned there life around and two graduated from high school last year. The other five will be seniors next year. The city has ask us to run the program again next year but I do not know what they will be givivng us in way of the grant, it will be around fifty student this time. Alot of city have funds for programs like this to help keep those at risk people away from the gangs. If any of you would like to discuse please PM me.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Dec 3, 2008)

No.  I tried to get a program for inner city kids funded.  Unsuccessfully.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Dec 4, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> We got a city grant to help get potential teenager from joining gangs. They awarded us 18,000 for a year program that involved 75 at risk youth. They had there own classes and was a blast to have around. This was a couple of years ago we still have seven of those people still with us and they have turned there life around and two graduated from high school last year. The other five will be seniors next year. The city has ask us to run the program again next year but I do not know what they will be givivng us in way of the grant, it will be around fifty student this time. Alot of city have funds for programs like this to help keep those at risk people away from the gangs. If any of you would like to discuse please PM me.


 
It's always good to hear success stories. 7/75 kids, that's great! That's 7 kids who are now onto better things with their lifes.


----------

